# FA Ticket return time.



## Tminus009 (Mar 2, 2012)

How long does it normally take to get a response to a ticket on FA?

It been about a week and i haven't gotten a response.

i just want to make sure it normally takes this long before i submit a second one.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 2, 2012)

They will get to it eventually. How long it takes often depends on the type of ticket, how clearly it's filled out, and how clear a violation or whatever it is. Most of the ones I've written have been answered within a week. Some have taken longer. Some have taken _significantly_ longer. Submitting a second ticket about the same issue won't accomplish anything other than bog down the system with tickets about issues that've already been dealt wit.


----------



## Tminus009 (Mar 2, 2012)

Alright thanks for the info i was only planning on making a second ticket if someone said there tickets normally take 24 hours to get a response but if some of yours takes more then a week im good with that.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 2, 2012)

Tminus009 said:


> Alright thanks for the info i was only planning on making a second ticket if someone said there tickets normally take 24 hours to get a response but if some of yours takes more then a week im good with that.



There have been people that say they've filed tickets that take 2 months or more to get resolved. The staff claims that they've brought more people to deal with the heavy traffic of the tickets, but I don't have any idea if that's been even remotely effective since it's been a while since I've filed one. The longest I had one take was roughly a month, the shortest has been an hour or two. More or less, it's a roll of the dice for how long they'll take with it as far as I can see.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> There have been people that say they've filed tickets that take 2 months or more to get resolved. The staff claims that they've brought more people to deal with the heavy traffic of the tickets, but I don't have any idea if that's been even remotely effective since it's been a while since I've filed one. The longest I had one take was roughly a month, the shortest has been an hour or two. More or less, it's a roll of the dice for how long they'll take with it as far as I can see.



I think the longest I had a ticket take was 3-4 months. _Most_ of them the last couple months or so have taken a week or less; many have been answered same day. Part of the problem appears to be that tickets are presented as a stack rather than as a queue (actual site admins can correct me if I'm wrong but this is the impression I've gotten) so if you just filed something when someone goes to look at tickets it gets handled quickly, but once the ticket gets above a certain age the handling time jumps because nobody looks at it until someone goes "hokay let's clear out some old-ass tickets!"

Most of the tickets I file are also pretty clear-cut violations, which don't require admins to e.g. check with other admins about policy or dig around galleries or otherwise compare stuff all over the place. If you're reporting harassment, tracing, or borderline stuff, those tickets _do_ take a lot longer.

And yes, bringing on more people definitely seems to have helped - virtually all the same-day responses I've gotten have been since that happened.


----------



## Pinkuh (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> There have been people that say they've filed tickets that take 2 months or more to get resolved. The staff claims that they've brought more people to deal with the heavy traffic of the tickets, but I don't have any idea if that's been even remotely effective since it's been a while since I've filed one. The longest I had one take was roughly a month, the shortest has been an hour or two. More or less, it's a roll of the dice for how long they'll take with it as far as I can see.



they have not brought on more staff to handle tickets... they have "Talked" about it, but in the end Dragoneer brought on sciggles, and no one else. After the whole Furocity fuckup I don't blame any of the forum staff for being leery of becoming main site staff.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 2, 2012)

Pinkuh said:


> they have not brought on more staff to handle tickets... they have "Talked" about it, but in the end Dragoneer brought on sciggles, and no one else. After the whole Furocity fuckup I don't blame any of the forum staff for being leery of becoming main site staff.



Oh? I thought they had. Does this mean that Fay and the rest of them that gained bright blue names here were just replacements for other that left? Or do they just have the wrong color? Or have I had some sort of misperception somewhere along the way?


----------



## Pinkuh (Mar 2, 2012)

I think somewhere along the lines the color may have gotten Fubared, but yes bright blue is supposed to be main site staff. Fay and them were brought on after Furocity (I think?) to attempt to make up for the loss? (There actually wasn't one as only a couple of the Furocity staff handled a couple of tickets... not enough to make a dent in things)

sometimes what winds up happening is you'll have a main site staff member that wants to be just a forum mod and they'll forget to change the colors around.

It's a confusing system and if they don't have a color chart somewhere they should!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 2, 2012)

Pinkuh said:


> I think somewhere along the lines the color may have gotten Fubared, but yes bright blue is supposed to be main site staff. Fay and them were brought on after Furocity (I think?) to attempt to make up for the loss? (There actually wasn't one as only a couple of the Furocity staff handled a couple of tickets... not enough to make a dent in things)
> 
> sometimes what winds up happening is you'll have a main site staff member that wants to be just a forum mod and they'll forget to change the colors around.
> 
> It's a confusing system and if they don't have a color chart somewhere they should!



Ah, all right. I was under the impression that since users had been complaining so much about the delay on TTs getting handled, they made 3 or 4 people from the forums into mainsite staff to help drive them down, kind of rushing them in there since (from what it looked like to me)there was an urgent need for more people to handle them. 

And no, there isn't a color chart anywhere that I'm aware of, but I agree that there does need to be one. The color thing also needs to be straightened out, along with updated lists on who exactly does what around here so that we know exactly who to go to about what, should the need arise. I have no idea who moderates which section of the forum any more, much less who is an active mod and who isn't.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 2, 2012)

Anywhere from a couple of hours to a couple of weeks/months depending on the nature of the ticket.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 2, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Anywhere from a couple of hours to a couple of weeks/months depending on the nature of the ticket.



Years in some cases.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> And no, there isn't a color chart anywhere that I'm aware of, but I agree that there does need to be one. The color thing also needs to be straightened out, along with updated lists on who exactly does what around here so that we know exactly who to go to about what, should the need arise. I have no idea who moderates which section of the forum any more, much less who is an active mod and who isn't.



I try to do the best I can with this: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showgroups.php and http://forums.furaffinity.net/faq.php?faq=faf_rules_administration_faq#faq_forum_staff

There have been some odd delays, like it not refreshing the list on time for whatever reason.

I have made recommendations prior to Sciggles tho (not sure why the holdup). I admit I'm not as active since Sept of last year just due to various issues. I do however, want to continue the mod auditions soon (I'm gearing up for them), I do believe that training the mods through the forums have encouraged communication, that I want to see continue on the main site. I also see it happen with the IRC mods because they need to communicate as well, so I have no problems "farming out" from those areas. 

The problem with people who ONLY want to use the site and have no interest in the forums, makes it difficult when you need something more static to talk to people about various issues, not to mention, I'm sure people posting on the forum for site related matters that can't get answered on the main site should have them answered by site admins anyways.

Sorry if I sound retarded or like a cop out or something. Just tired right now but felt the need to respond.


----------



## Shad (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe I should apply for modship. I've got plenty of time where I don't do anything productive... :V

Seriously though, I don't think I would ever want to be a mod on FA. Not only do they get shit on by users, but a lot of the time they seem to get shit on by other staff as well.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 2, 2012)

I've applied for modship when the auditions have been open and yeh i'll admit mods and staff alike get shit on by users.
But the thing is with a larger and more intergrated and supportive team of admins and mods would allow the amount of shit being flung at the staff to decrease as the work efficiency would increase.


----------



## Shad (Mar 2, 2012)

jayhusky said:


> I've applied for modship when the auditions have been open and yeh i'll admit mods and staff alike get shit on by users.
> But the thing is with a larger and more intergrated and supportive team of admins and mods would allow the amount of shit being flung at the staff to decrease as the work efficiency would increase.


Teehee~<3 Dearie me, naivety is really cute sometimes. Call me a cynical bastard, but I don't see that happening any time soon. There would have to be a lot of changes before that would happen. The entire support structure for FA would need a major overhaul, not to mention a lot of fixes and upgrades to the more technical side of things.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 2, 2012)

As far as getting shit on the forums, the mods on the forums will back you up, or help you to understand where you went wrong. The only time it will go really poorly for you is when you ignore all feedback completely. Users will get pissed, call you names, insult your mother, and friends, but forum staff back you up. 

In terms of site staff, I haven't run into too many problems. I've had users give me shit about stuff, but no one has outright attacked and I've gotten help when I need it. A lot of it is just furries being furries.

As for ticket times, it depends on the ticket. 
Clear straight forward tickets get answered right away. There's no digging required we can just go in and act. 
Coding issues take longer cause it has to go through the coders. 
A lot of other tickets I have gotten are extremely annoying and take a while. Like "this person traces" no links, just a name. That takes a while cause we have to hunt down possible traces.


----------



## Shad (Mar 2, 2012)

Fay V said:


> A lot of other tickets I have gotten are extremely  annoying and take a while. Like "this person traces" no links, just a  name. That takes a while cause we have to hunt down possible  traces.


This is the point where you give them a reply saying something like  "Provide proof or fuck off. I don't have time for this shit."... except  you'd say it in a nicer way than I would, I'm sure.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 2, 2012)

Fay V said:


> A lot of other tickets I have gotten are extremely annoying and take a while. Like "this person traces" no links, just a name. That takes a while cause we have to hunt down possible traces.



Those are a favorite, specially when they misspell the name. OR they assume everyone knows each image that's "Traced" to some artist. 

It's kinda like when I ran Anipike and users expected you to know every single anime related item that came out.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 2, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Those are a favorite, specially when they misspell the name. OR they assume everyone knows each image that's "Traced" to some artist.
> 
> It's kinda like when I ran Anipike and users expected you to know every single anime related item that came out.



My favorite thus far was a user complaining of art theft because someone they knew used the same colors on a completely different animal as their sona.

Or when you have a line by line match on an image and remove the image, then get a load of furries claiming the artist doesn't trace, they watched them draw it themselves. :\


----------



## Tminus009 (Mar 2, 2012)

My ticket was about claiming a inactive account name id want to use for my main account.

The account name is Luca it was made back in 07 and looks like no one has touched it since then.

I know its not a serious problem so i don't mind waiting.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 4, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> The problem with people who ONLY want to use the site and have no interest in the forums, makes it difficult when you need something more static to talk to people about various issues, not to mention, I'm sure people posting on the forum for site related matters that can't get answered on the main site should have them answered by site admins anyways.



I have to agree. The forum response time is far better and actually decent compared to any sort of response time you would get on the main site. This includes from both site admins and forum moderators. 
When posts end up here, normal users also throw input in regards to certain issues and usually the content remains clamped in 1-3 threads instead of X amount of trouble tickets(e.g. ongoing issues, past suggestions, etc, etc) - Though a little bit of both will be present, generally those seeking answers to these questions can better seek it here. To make brief, X amount of people view the forums to be useless and simply a way to justly be made fun of, so that's X amount of tickets being added to the landfill of tickets the site administration has yet shoveled through.
This is actually a severe underestimation of this particular problem. People will open tickets over the most ridiculous things, and I'll stress when I say "TICKETS" and not "TICKET".


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 5, 2012)

Tminus009 said:


> My ticket was about claiming a inactive account name id want to use for my main account.
> 
> The account name is Luca it was made back in 07 and looks like no one has touched it since then.
> 
> ...


Toss me your ticket number in a note on the site. I'll check out.

As for response times, we want to try to get them down within 72 hours (if possible). There's a lot of work be done to get to there, but sometimes it really depends on the complexity of the ticket.


----------



## Tminus009 (Mar 5, 2012)

It got answered last night so im good now ^^ Thanks you for asking though.


----------



## feroaxes (Mar 7, 2012)

Do we have more admins who are tackling TT's?  Even ones as simple as AUP violations?

I've still got a couple floating since early December.

#39735
#39949

Also:

#42953


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 7, 2012)

feroaxes said:


> Do we have more admins who are tackling TT's?  Even ones as simple as AUP violations?
> 
> I've still got a couple floating since early December.
> 
> ...


Tickets were handled.


----------



## feroaxes (Mar 7, 2012)

Huzzah! 

I do try to do my best to help the site in my own little way.

Good to see the bossman is most willing to "get his hands dirty". Thanks, most sincerely.


----------



## FlamingLizard (Mar 8, 2012)

I've found that the only times tickets have been answered for me are when I make a topic here months later how long I'm supposed to wait for my ticket to get answered.  I have a ticket I made in waiting for a couple of days now but since it's not something huge, I don't expect it to be answered for a long time, if at all.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 8, 2012)

That's typically the case. Even the most cut and dry tickets require at least a couple of months before closure. For example, filed December 2nd(more than 3 months ago), you'd think _some things_ would be a no-brainer, especially when multiple people are filing tickets about it.


----------



## Accountability (Mar 9, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> That's typically the case. Even the most cut and dry tickets require at least a couple of months before closure. For example, filed December 2nd(more than 3 months ago), you'd think _some things_ would be a no-brainer, especially when multiple people are filing tickets about it.



As I've said before, the problem is the "ticket" system is the wrong kind of system to be using here. Tickets get piled up under other tickets and then you end up with this sort of thing. It's literally like having a stack of papers that every time you take a sheet off the top, one and a half sheets take it's place. You'll never get to the bottom.

In  about three hours the other day (okay, it was over the course of two days... I  got distracted) I coded a (partially finished, there's no admin panel yet) report system for a project I'm working on that would  allow users to click a single button, select what exactly the item is  in violation of (and let them enter details and notes), and then submit it, where it was collected with all  other reports for that submission. On the admin side, one button will be able to close all the open reports. To use the paper analogy, it's like having a pile of groups of paperclipped sheets. You could get 60 tickets an hour/day/whatever, but it might only be 6 groups of 10 tickets.

If I can do that in less than a day, then FA can _easily_ do it in a week, if people actually put forth effort (Want to know why everyone thinks the tech staff is lazy and bad? Right here. A system that's been flawed, broken, and slow for years and the only solution the administration can apparently come up with is "We need more _people_!!! MORE!!!") Trouble Tickets are great, if you're an IT helpdesk, a software company, or a retail establishment. They simply don't work with handling rule violations on an art site.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 9, 2012)

No matter how many kids they have working the system, it doesn't make up for the fact the system itself is broken.


----------

